# Embryo Glue



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Hi just after a bit of advice if possible.  Has anyone been offered this as part of their treatment?  We were asked whether we wanted it today for our forthcoming IVF and I hadn't heard of it before?  The nurse said the clinic has been using it for about a month and there were no side effects or adverse affects to the embryo.


Just wondered if anyone has heard anything.


Red
x


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi redgirl,
we are only at consultation stage ourselves but were told "its used in the final step of IVF treatment to promote the embryo implantation process. Meant to closely resemble the environment in the uterus and specifically encourage successful implantation of embryos." the cost seems to be fairly minimal in the whole scheme of things so will probably go for it - but like you would be keen to hear any real life stories from those who have tried it and whether they felt it had an influence on their outcome

Cheers
Choo
X


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Choo - it seems a new thing and you are right it isn't expensive.  We were quoted £95.  

x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

There was a thread about this the other day which might be helpful:

Sorry, I cant attach the link at the minute, but its about half way down page 2 xxx


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Cloudy!
x


----------



## mle83 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi 

I had the glue on both my cycles and got pregnant on both. I figured anything was worth a try. I also had the pipelle both times too. 
x


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

thanks mel! 
So redgirl - looks like money well spent !!

let us know if you go for it
X


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

If you're over 34 definitely worth doing. My clinic is research clinic and did study on embryo glue couple of years ago. Results showed upto 19% improved success rates for over 34
For relatively small extra cost could be big difference 

http://www.nurture.ac.uk/news/embryoglue-improves-pregnancy-rates-by-19

/links


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for replies everyone!  We have egg collection tomorrow and I think I am going to go for the glue!  I am over 34 so anything to help is worth while!

Red
xx


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Wishing you lots of success Redgirl    

Ps. Embryo glue only able to be used if you have day 5 transfer as it's to aid implantation so embryos transferred earlier not ready to implant


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

We used the glue on both our cycles. I just wanted to try everything there was. Our clinic recommends it too.
We was also told it can be used on any transfer not just a day 5, in fact we've just had a day 3 and used it. X


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

Congratulations Jam&Cream!
Fantastic to read about your BFP and positive feedback on the glue!
Fingers crossed for a smooth and beautiful pregnancy!
Cheers
Choo
X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you and best of luck to you. X


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

I used it and got a BFP, who knows if it helped, but I decided to give it a go! 

Good luck x


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone for replies and congrats teammonkey and Jam & Cream.  We had egg collection today and got 10 eggs on short protocol.  We have said yes to the glue - so fingers crossed!

Red
x


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Red - 10 eggs is fabulous. Will be thinking of you tonight & crossing fingers & toes you get good news in morning


----------

